
How is this job posting legal? (requiring applicants to be under 37) - romwell
https://screenshots.firefox.com/M34YJJlfXvH4cAP0/www.linkedin.com
======
byoung2
Note that discrimination based on age generally only applies to applicants 40
or older. For example, companies can restrict hiring to people over 18 (e.g.
to sell cigarettes), over 21 (to sell alcohol), over 35 (to be president) but
they cannot say no applicants over 50.

 _These laws protect you against employment discrimination when it involves:

Unfair treatment because of your race, color, religion, sex (including gender
identity, sexual orientation, and pregnancy), national origin, age (40 or
older), disability or genetic information._

[https://www.eeoc.gov/federal/fed_employees/index.cfm](https://www.eeoc.gov/federal/fed_employees/index.cfm)

~~~
romwell
Indeed, but isn't this _exactly_ what is happening here?

Quoting:

>Key Requirements

>You must:

> Be at least 23 and _not have reached your 37th birthday on appointment_.

The listing _explicitly bans people over 37 from applying_.

An applicant over 40 has certainly reached their 37th birthday!

~~~
byoung2
And they even note that they are a proud equal opportunity employer and don't
discriminate based on age. The fact is they will hire older people, just not
as special agents. Special agents have a mandatory retirement age of 57 so
anyone older than 37 will not be able to work 20 years (required for
government penaion). I'm not sure if a private sector employer could get away
with that.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I’m curious why they have the mandatory retirement age.

------
burfog
Notice the physical fitness requirements and the requirement to participate in
raids?

This is almost military. Think about going into boot camp. There is in fact
some version of that for this job.

~~~
romwell
That doesn't seem to align with job functions (education, training,
writing/editing) and the fact that they're recruiting _tenured university
professors_ for this job.

And "almost military" doesn't mean military; military is exempt from ADEA, but
FBI, in general, is not.

Maybe someone copy-pasted key requirements from an army-type position for this
desk/teaching job, but even then they explicitly say at the bottom that they
_don 't discriminate based on age_.

~~~
eesmith
This is a job posting for a special agent position.

37 is the cut-off limit for special agents for the FBI (except for a veteran
waiver). [https://www.fbiagentedu.org/careers/fbi-special-
agent/become...](https://www.fbiagentedu.org/careers/fbi-special-agent/become-
special-agent-with-fbi/)

Special agents is a 6c position, with a mandatory requirement age of 57 with
20 years. [https://www.opm.gov/retirement-services/special-
notices/#cov...](https://www.opm.gov/retirement-services/special-
notices/#covered) .

As such, "The law also allows federal agencies to establish maximum entry age
of 36 or 37, which allows the employee to attain the 20 years of service
before the mandatory retirement age"
[http://www.federalretirement.net/eligibility20years.htm#Maxi...](http://www.federalretirement.net/eligibility20years.htm#Maximum_Entry_Age)

